# dove egg



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi i have just found an egg that my female dove has layed today. Can anyone tell me how long it normally takes before it will hatch?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If it's fertile, 12 to 18 days depending on species.


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

thank you. I look foward to getting a new bird


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

may i ask what doves you have? i have a few pairs of diamond doves


----------



## revlac (Jan 19, 2010)

are they garden doves? we used to have some diamond doves although they never laid any eggs but they were sweet little things


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i always wanted to have free flying doves especially the fantail ones, always thought they were beautiful, it must be great watching them up in the sky, maybe some day  do you have a dove cote??


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi
I think my birds are rapidos doves, it is lovely seeing them flying in the sky and they stay in a group of two or more. I do not have a dove cot but I do have an aivery which they stay in.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

OOooo never heard of them but i would say they are lovely i would love to be able to let my birds out of their aviary and know that they would come back, one of my diamond doves excaped there last year i hoped against hope that she would return, we did see her from time to time in the forest close by but she never came back :crying:


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi honeybunny

thought you might like to see a picture of my birds on the house roof in the lovely snow


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

waw they are beautiful hmy: you are so lucky 
heres two of my little diamond doves, they are handtame


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi honeybunny

Oh, they are so sweet, you certainly have them well trained. We used to have some of the grey varieties. They look such a delicate little bird.
Lovely picture of them, thanks for showing me.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks, they are very tame and trusting little fellas, i wouldnt be without them now


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi honeybunny

I had some good news yesterday. I went to see my birds and just before my female could sit on her egg I managed to look in the nest and saw a seconed egg. So now I am looking foward to getting two new birds.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats great news, two little babies on the way, happy days


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi honeybunny

I have just found that the eggs have hatched. 

Due to bad weather I wont be letting my adult birds out, does anyone know of any food substitute to give the birds so they can feed the chicks?


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats great to hear, two new little dove babies 
well when my Diamond Doves have young in the nest i give them brown bread, chick crumbs and greens like broccoli and grated carrot along with there normal seed mix of course


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you very much honeybunny


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

your welcome  hope all is going well with your new little babies


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi honeybunny
thought you might like to see my first picture of the babies , they are so cute!!!! I'm going to call them Rolo and Polo. The parents are looking after them very well, especially in this cold weather.

bye for now
Rebecca :thumbup:








:


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

ahh they are adorable, like little cartoon characters LOL great names polo is my little dogs name LOL looks like mammy and daddy are doing a great job, happy days


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi honeybunny
I thought you might like to see how the two babies are doing. They are doing brilliant and the parents are still doing a good job in taking care of them. We now have another bird that has joined the group and she has been called Primrose. I now have eight birds altogether including the babies. :thumbup:

Bye for now
Rebecca


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

waw what a transformation :eek6: i see they still have a bit of fuzz on there head LOL what little beauties :thumbup:


----------

